# 50th Anniversary?



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm about to buy a late 80's 300zx turbo from a guy for $350 that just needs an alternator, the only thing I'm curious about is that he said its a 50th anniversary. I cant get a hold of him for a while and I need to go ahead and get the alternator, so anyone know what year this might be? His daughter said she thinks its an 86, but I thought 87 when I saw it... anyone know?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Definetly not a 50th anniversary... I think Nissan only came out a little under 50 yrs ago... Look on the tail lamps, there's little stamped letters on the plastic and it'll give you a rough idea.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Kitryj said:


> *I'm about to buy a late 80's 300zx turbo from a guy for $350 that just needs an alternator, the only thing I'm curious about is that he said its a 50th anniversary. I cant get a hold of him for a while and I need to go ahead and get the alternator, so anyone know what year this might be? His daughter said she thinks its an 86, but I thought 87 when I saw it... anyone know? *


1984 had a 50th Anniv 300ZX turbo. A bit ahead of it's time. It had a more advanced stereo among other things and the body mof the 1986 model, which was very nice. A pretty cool car if it doesn't need alot of work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: 50th Anniversary?*



GregV said:


> *
> 
> 1984 had a 50th Anniv 300ZX turbo. A bit ahead of it's time. It had a more advanced stereo among other things and the body mof the 1986 model, which was very nice. A pretty cool car if it doesn't need alot of work. *


It might very well be an 84... It turns out I can go look at it in just a few minutes... I'll post what year it is when I find out... oh, and James... you can also look inside the door frame to get the year of a vehicle... theres a metal plate there(sometimes a sticker) with the info of the car engraved in it.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the VIN and email me direct.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 50th Anniversary?*



Kitryj said:


> *
> 
> It might very well be an 84... It turns out I can go look at it in just a few minutes... I'll post what year it is when I find out... oh, and James... you can also look inside the door frame to get the year of a vehicle... theres a metal plate there(sometimes a sticker) with the info of the car engraved in it. *


I did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Heh, Greg was right... It is an 84 and it is a 50th Anniversary... says it on the backrests of the seats. Coolest thing about the car that I didn't notice till today, the entire dash cluster is digital, lol... umm.... yea....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

my buddy had an 84Z and it had problems with the digital dash. it just plain didnt work. i hear that they have all had problems with them.

just my 2


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Greg, so Nissan was around in 1934? I don't know the original history behind the company.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

1984 300ZXT 50th Anniversary Edition 

There is it... that's my new baby and all its specs. 200hp stock, what all can I do to get up my hp?


----------

